# Air in my faucets



## sitemaster200 (Mar 13, 2008)

I moved into a new construction 1 year ago, so all my equiptment is brand new. The problem I'm having is with air coming out of my kitchen sink, and bathroom sink on the 2nd level.

Layout of the house is an unfinished basement on the 1st level, which is where the furnace and water tank are. According to the plumber who set up the house, my hot water is heated by the furnace, and distributed through out the house. I don't know what this system is called. On the 2nd level, where the air is coming out of both faucets, is the kitchen and bathroom. On the 3rd level, are 2 bathrooms and 3 bedrooms, all of which I do not have any problem with air in the faucets nor do I have any air that i can hear in the baseboard heating pipes.

Basically, since late September, when i turn on the faucet in the kitchen, I get intermittent spitting of air. There is no specific pattern to it. Sometimes it happens when I first turn it on, sometimes it happens as we are cleaning dishes. For the bathroom, it usually happens when I first turn it on. There is a big spit of air for a couple of seconds, and then the water will come out. It usually doesn't happen again after that while the water is running. 

These are the only places in the house where I have this problem. I've had the plumber at the house 2x. The 1st time, he said the temp for the hot water was too high, so he lowered it. We had it at 140 degrees.. the wife likes to cook while she showers! He lowered it to 120 and said it would solve the problem, which it didn't. Now he says that he has no idea and that nothing in the house could cause this. He basically told me that it's probably from the main line coming to house and we would have to live with it. The only thing that has changed since this started happening is we had turned on the heat.

Can anyone think of any causes/fixes for this problem?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Are you on a well or city water?


----------



## sitemaster200 (Mar 13, 2008)

City water.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I had a really odd air/water issue and don't know if it will help or not. Mine was when ever I'd first turn the water on...one faucet would spurt a bit of air then it would be fine.

Ultimately in ended up being the wide spread faucet T, one side was just a bit loose and draw small bit of air in when the water seeped out of the T. Keep in mind this was not on the pressure side of the faucet...so there wasn't any big squirts. The only way I found it was that the towel under the vanity sink had a small bit of dampness to it. tightened it up, and the air went away.

My point is it may be worth checking and rechecking for a very small (drip) type leak someplace.


----------



## sitemaster200 (Mar 13, 2008)

I will check under the sink as soon as I get home today. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------

